# CC2, FR Interactive Atlas and Weathermaster...



## 3catcircus (Jul 25, 2004)

Putting it all together...

Hopefully this is the right forum for this...

Quick couple of questions for the software guru's out there.  I've recently purchased a copy of Weathermaster.  I have CC2 Pro and the FR Interactive Atlas.  I've downloaded a copy of the Faerun database from Milieu Sim...

1.  Is the Faerun database just for Faerun or for all of Toril?  If so, how'd you go about setting up for all of Toril?  That is - what climate types did you include?

2.  How do I go about getting a decent world map in Weathermaster that I can zoom down into?  I've converted Toril.fcw to a jpeg but it can't be zoomed in or out, which makes things hard when I want to zoom in just on one area of the world.

Thanks!


----------



## Eltern (Jul 25, 2004)

I have only used Weathermaster a little bit since I bought it, but I do remember not being able to zoom into the world map. At all. If you want to be any more precise than pin the microscopic tail on the similarly diminuitive donkey, you need to know the latitude and longitude of where you are. I don't know what all you got on the interactive atlas, but I would think that such degree markings would be in there. As for the database, I'm pretty sure it's the whole freaking globe, as the databases include such variables as distance from the sun, eccentricity of their orbit, tilt of the planet, etc.

Eltern


----------



## Wycen (Jul 25, 2004)

Not that I've used the program, or that this makes any difference, but my former roommate's best friend had a brother who is one of the creators, maybe the only creator of Weathermaster.  I can't remember the sister's name, which again is mostly irrelavent to this topic.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 25, 2004)

Uhm Forgotten Realms has the most illogical weather patterns I've ever seen in setting (Aurnoch desert anyone?) so I highly doubt any realistic weather making program will be of use with it.  YMMV of course.


----------



## patrakis (May 5, 2007)

Since the Anauroch desert is not a natural desert, it would explain why no natural weather pattern apply.

Pat


----------



## Wonzling (May 6, 2007)

Actually I'm interested in the same thing- I'M using weathermaster and I'd like to know which climate settings to use for which region.


----------



## evildmguy (May 13, 2007)

I use both and I don't think there is a good answer to your dilemma.  At least, not one that I have found.

What I suggest is extrapolating based on other books.  You know Chult is a tropical jungle, Cormyr is a temperate climate and Spine of the World is near arctic conditions.  I would use those as the basis for the various areas.  

I suppose the atlas does have what appear to be longitude and latitude lines on it and maybe those will give a clue as well.

There is no good way to put an image in there.  I have tried and tried and it doesn't seem to work.  I could get it to work for a couple of areas but the rest of it was then distorted.  That's why I suggest choosing your own areas and then just staying consistent.  

Take care.

edg


----------



## patrakis (Jun 16, 2007)

3catcircus said:
			
		

> Putting it all together...
> 
> Hopefully this is the right forum for this...
> 
> ...




My answers to your questions:

1. It depends if you use Dalereckoning for all Toril or just Faerun. The faerun database from milieusim is just a sambple and only has the temperate climate. It's not complete. You can create as much climate types as you want with the Wizard and you will have to decide which climate type affects which region.

2. The program doesn't allow zooming in. It's just a way to approsimatle point a region to determine longitude and latitude. I use the Toril map from the FRIA and it works alright.

Pat


----------



## Lord Skudley (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the program but what happened to Milieu???  Their site is down and all my e-mails have bounced back.


----------



## Muad'dib Pendragon (Sep 5, 2007)

From what I recall, the people that made up Milieu had a falling out and halted development back in 04-05.  One of them supported it up until at least 06.  

Unfortunately, I think Milieu and WeatherMaster are long gone.


----------



## Stereofm (Sep 5, 2007)

3catcircus said:
			
		

> Putting it all together...
> 
> Hopefully this is the right forum for this...
> 
> Thanks!




Wow ! way to much work for me guys ! I really respect that you even bother with this!

Anybody has another EASY to use overland mapper to suggest to me instead ?


----------



## evildmguy (Sep 5, 2007)

cwfrizzell said:
			
		

> From what I recall, the people that made up Milieu had a falling out and halted development back in 04-05.  One of them supported it up until at least 06.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think Milieu and WeatherMaster are long gone.




I am not surprised but it is too bad.  I was looking forward to the next version, to see how much they improved it.  

Are there any supported weather programs out there now?  

edg


----------



## Nifft (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't there some kind of regional weather deity every six miles?

My impression of the F'n Realms climate was that it's basically random, between magically warm trees to magical deserts to misbehaving mythals.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Lord Skudley (Sep 11, 2007)

cwfrizzell said:
			
		

> From what I recall, the people that made up Milieu had a falling out and halted development back in 04-05.  One of them supported it up until at least 06.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think Milieu and WeatherMaster are long gone.




Hmmm, I purchased the WeatherMaster in May of '07, got help with it through July 9th of '07... Then they just up and stoped replying with no word as to their imanent demise...  Bummer


----------



## dpmcalister (Sep 11, 2007)

You can still download the demo version thanks to Internet Archive: http://web.archive.org/web/20050305120154/www.milieusim.com/download.html

Of course, without an unlock code (which I don't have ) you're limited to just 30 days


----------



## Wonzling (Sep 21, 2007)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> You can still download the demo version thanks to Internet Archive: http://web.archive.org/web/20050305120154/www.milieusim.com/download.html
> 
> Of course, without an unlock code (which I don't have ) you're limited to just 30 days




You can circumvent the expiration date be resetting the date each time _before_ you start up weathermaster so that you keep within the 30-day period eternally


----------

